# These are definately the best shampoos and contitioners Ive used!



## Ashley Pinkins (May 7, 2020)

I've discovered these organic shampoos and conditioners from Martella's. Ever since I started using these products my hair has felt so much softer! Their company says that they use natural oils and minerals and stay away from harsh chemicals. I decided to try out their Moisturizing Coconut Shampoo and also their Apple Berry Cleansing conditioner. They are a little pricy but trust me it is worth it! I stopped getting cheap shampoo's and conditioner's from Walmart because they dry my hair out easily. I posted the links below so you guys could give it a try! 

https://martellabeauty.com/product/martellas-apple-berry-cleansing-conditioner/

https://martellabeauty.com/product/martellas-coconut-moisturizing-shampoo/


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jun 25, 2020)

I haven't heard about that organic shampoo and the conditioner s from Martella's , as you have provided the link of this organiz shampoo I would like to have and used it for my hair .. thanks


----------



## Priti_Shah (Jul 13, 2020)

elixirhtcisb said:


> I haven't heard about that organic shampoo and the conditioner s from Martella's , as you have provided the link of this organiz shampoo I would like to have and used it for my hair .. thanks


Yes, i even don't know about that shampoo and conditioner from Martella's, @elixirhtcisb  please use it and let me know the result.

Thank you.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jul 17, 2020)

Priti_Shah said:


> Yes, i even don't know about that shampoo and conditioner from Martella's, @elixirhtcisb  please use it and let me know the result.
> 
> Thank you.


Well Priti Shah I didn't knew about it as you tyied it then it might be very good ....


----------



## sparkle1984 (Aug 23, 2020)

Can you recommend their shampoo to those with mild issues with dandruff? There are just dry scalp days that make me reach for anti-dandruff shampoos BUT they make my hair dry.


----------



## willow1948 (Aug 24, 2020)

I've tried many shampoos and conditioners, but I ordered products from QVC that are called Tweak'd by Nature. I have long hair, and I'm really liking it. They have a good product line, and the background story substantiates the quality.


----------



## sanjuviswas (Feb 12, 2022)

I have been using OJYA Shampoo and Conditioner since a long time, they really have some good products i would definitely recommend it to everyone


----------



## annag38.nyc (Feb 14, 2022)

I have been using Vinegar shampoo lately, It really did made my hair look and feel healthier. Here are some you can get :









Get Squeaky Clean Hair With These Apple Cider Vinegar Shampoos


Your scalp will thank you.




www.womenshealthmag.com


----------



## kamaljitkaur (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you so much for this useful information . I really need it because i was suffering from long time hair problems such as dry ,rough and heavy hairfall by using chemical products. Thanks once again for giving me this infomation for chemical free products.


----------



## Clara90 (Jun 9, 2022)

I am using Sebamed ..Everyday Shampoo..


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Masque (Jun 29, 2022)

kamaljitkaur said:


> Thank you so much for this useful information . I really need it because i was suffering from long time hair problems such as dry ,rough and heavy hairfall by using chemical products. Thanks once again for giving me this infomation for chemical free products.


Hello, did you try Vinegar shampoo?


----------

